# my turtle doing crazy



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

does anyone else's turlte do this..mines likes to sit on the rocks put her left arm completly inside her shell..have the right arm all the way up in the air like she trying to grab something and having her 2 legs stick all the way out and up in the air..resting completly on her shell only..she looks phuckin hallarious!!..lol


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

take a pic, would like to see it.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

this thread is worthless without pics!!!!!!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

my baby turtles do that too when they bask


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

mine does this...


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

thats halarious!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn..why did I ever get rid of my turtles


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Aggressive said:


> mine does this...


 Don't you guys know anything? Its turtle yoga! Turtle Yoga is an ancient turtle practice, dating back to 2500 BCE, possibly even earlier. It is a scientific system designed to bring the practitioners health, happiness, and a greater sense of Self. In Turtle Yoga, the body, shell and mind are linked to create a state of internal peacefulness and integration, bringing the individual turtle from a state of separation to a self-unity that is flexible(except for the shell), accepting and whole. At the practical level, and included in the contemporary definitions of Turtle Yoga, are the actual physiological/mental techniques themselves. These techniques concentrate on posture and alignment, as well as creating a higher consciousness. Turtle Yoga utilizes stretching postures, breathing, and meditation techniques to calm the emotional state and the mind, tone the body and harden the shell.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

the turtle is basking


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

One funny turtle you got there.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

thats exazctly what mines does..lmao its hallrious in person


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

that is normal for turtles when they bask


----------

